# Hi from Pixbrooke Stud



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi people my name is Michael Norris i was on the last forum so hopefully some of you will know me lol. To all you new comers i breed Black Eyed Creams and PEW (Pink Eyed Whites).

A big hello to everyone


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Michael.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Mike, Welcome over mate...! :welcome


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Mike...Welcome


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey hoe


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey!


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey guys, this is just an update to my breeders profile which has been locked for some reason why anyway?

I now breed:
PEW's
Black Eyed Cream's
Black Dutch
Blue Dutch
Chocolate Dutch
Ivory Satins

Really happen that iv got some satins now lol


----------

